# No choke on turkey?



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an older mossberg 500 and it doesnt have threads for a choke. Can i still use it to shoot turkeys? Its a 12 guage and i plan on shooting 3" rounds. Also, and suggestions on ammo? 

=BASS


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

What does the barrel say? It should be modified or full, thats my guess. Neither is IDEAL for turkey hunting, but passable. Either way, pattern it and see how it performs and it should tell you A) It will be effective or not B) The maximum range and whether or not you have enough pattern density at that range. I shoot 3.5" Hevi Shot #5's. I have tried a few loads and been happy with most. Just see what patterns best. Thats the most important part.

Derek


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

If the barrel is marked full it is plenty sufficient to hunt turkeys with. I took many turkeys with my full choked Model 12 winchester 3 inch. The first ones were taken with old lead duck loads. This was before all these new fangled chokes were invented.

Even if it is a modifed barrel it will kill turkeys, you just need to get them up close and personal. I have killed a couple of turkeys with my open bored 12 ga. smoke pole. 

All I ever use for shells any more are Remington premier 3 inch coper plated #6 lead shot. I have never seen the need to even try the expensive heavy shot type ammo.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Where ever your gun fails to place 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle that is your maximum range, whether it be 10 or 70 yards.. #4 or 7


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

that`s the exact shotgun i use - full choke - and love it for turkey.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Many popular turkey guns come with chokes with a .665 constriction, which shoots No. 5 or 6 lead shot extremely tight.


----------

